# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin hỏi về Spindle Shino

## ktshung

Hôm rồi em có mua của bác Diyodira con Spindle này. Bác ấy bảo chỉ việc cắm điện 3 phase thường vào là dùng được. Nhưng đọc thông số trên Spindle là 160V 40Hz. Em hơi lo nên ko dám cắm vào dùng. Các bác cho em hỏi có dùng được như bác Diyodira nói không? Bời vì giờ em nhắn tin hỏi mà bác ấy không trả lời, em cám ơn mọi người

----------


## Ga con

Nếu nhà cụ có 200VAC 3 pha thì cắm vào OK.

Con này 160V-40Hz -> 4V/Hz, ứng với 50Hz điện áp 200VAC (220V chạy cũng được nhưng nóng hơn chút), tốc độ đó không chênh bao nhiêu nên cũng OK. Còn không kiếm cái biến tần cho nó nhanh.

Thanks.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nó đã ghi 160v 40hz thì cứ chạy đúng cho nó bền bác ơi. Chứ điện 3 pha 380v 50hz cắm vào quá áp nó cháy sao ạ. Có thể nó sẽ chạy đc nhưng chắc một lúc là bốc khói. Trừ khi spindle đã quấn lại chạy 380v 50hz

----------


## ktshung

> Nó đã ghi 160v 40hz thì cứ chạy đúng cho nó bền bác ơi. Chứ điện 3 pha 380v 50hz cắm vào quá áp nó cháy sao ạ. Có thể nó sẽ chạy đc nhưng chắc một lúc là bốc khói. Trừ khi spindle đã quấn lại chạy 380v 50hz


em nghĩ điện ba phase mình thường dùng là 3 phase 220v chứ nhỉ, 380v là điện áp giữa 2 dây nóng với nhau. Không biết có đúng không ạ. em chỉ sợ thằng này là của điện 2 phase 110 thường dùng ở Nhật nên thông số 160V là điện áp giữa hai dây nóng

----------


## ktshung

> Nếu nhà cụ có 200VAC 3 pha thì cắm vào OK.
> 
> Con này 160V-40Hz -> 4V/Hz, ứng với 50Hz điện áp 200VAC (220V chạy cũng được nhưng nóng hơn chút), tốc độ đó không chênh bao nhiêu nên cũng OK. Còn không kiếm cái biến tần cho nó nhanh.
> 
> Thanks.


vậy là điện ba pha mạng lưới dùng được hả bác, do em có điện 3 pha và ko muốn phải mua biến tần bác ạ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

sao lại điện 160v nhỉ ? chuẩn lạ

----------


## hminhtq

3pha mà điện lưới cắm bốc khói cụ ơi vì nó là 3 pha 380  còn bọn nhật ba pha 200v nên 1 pha bọn nó co 110 thôi nếu ko chơi biến tần thì mua cái biến áp vào 3pha 380 ta 3pha 200v ms dùng đc cu ak

----------


## ktshung

Vậy là cụ Diyodira nói dối em?

----------


## Nam CNC

ông kiến trúc sư chơi với điện có khác .

3 pha ở Vn là 380V , nếu thử điện riêng mỗi pha là 220V
3 pha ở japan là 200V , nếu thử điện riêng mỗi pha là 100V-110V

người ta ghi rõ trên tag là 3 pha , điện 160V ở 40Hz , ông có cục biến thế 3 pha chuyển 3 pha 380 xuống 3 pha 200V mà xài , 200V ở 50hz lái con này đúng theo lí thuyết v/hz , nó quay nhanh hơn xíu , không nóng gì đâu đừng lo.

ông tự suy luận câu vào 1 phát nó nóng bốc khói thì đừng khóc nhá , nhớ là phải có cục biến thế hạ áp 3 pha nhá.


ông diyodira không nói dối ông , ổng nói câu vào 3 pha thường có nghĩa là xài ở 50hz mà kg cần qua biến tần , còn việc áp chênh lệch là ông phải tự hiểu , chứ ông làm máy được , biết nhiều động cơ , ông còn thử luôn cả AC servo vậy mà cái món 3 pha cơ bản không biết , chịu khó tìm hiểu trước khi bật cầu dao nha hehehehe.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## ktshung

Chính vì tôi biết nên tôi mới thấy lạ. Nguyên văn khi bán ông ấy bảo tôi là bác chỉ cần nối vào điện ba pha la nó chạy. Chả cần biến tần, ông ấy bán chỉ chụp cái moto có cho tôi xem nhãn đâu, trước đây tôi dùng nó qua biến tần nên chả để ya, giờ có điện ba pha ưa dùng thẳng đọc thông số mới tá hỏa, hóa ra ông này nói dối mình

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho..., dân ktruc có khác. Thui bán rẻ tui con Shinoh đó đi  :Wink: )

----------


## Tuan Kieu

con 3 pha này 160v 40hz , bác cắm vào điện 3 pha 200volt 50hz  thì chắc là cũng chạy được đấy . Chỉ có điều theo em hiểu là nó thiết kế 40hz ,giờ mình bơm lên 50hz thì nó chạy nhanh thêm 20% . Chắc ko sao nhỉ?

----------


## Diyodira

Trời giờ mới biết là con biến tần mình bán, bữa giờ cứ thấy shino mà không vào, nãy giờ chát cả tiếng với bác này, biết vậy vô đây chém luôn, mà ae đã nói hết rồi, cũng đã giải thích trên zâlo rồi, thôi cho e nó về đúng vị trí cho lành.
Tks

----------


## Ga con

Tháo cái nắp hộp đấu dây là chụp thử đi a.

6 dây thì đấu lại được không cần dùng biến thế.

PS: mấy ông tính kiểu gì 3 pha điện áp dây 200-220V mà tính ra điện áp pha 100-110V ta, 2 món này khác nhau à. Chuẩn của bọn tư bản điện áp pha nó 115-127V.

Thanks.

----------


## ktshung

> Trời giờ mới biết là con biến tần mình bán, bữa giờ cứ thấy shino mà không vào, nãy giờ chát cả tiếng với bác này, biết vậy vô đây chém luôn, mà ae đã nói hết rồi, cũng đã giải thích trên zâlo rồi, thôi cho e nó về đúng vị trí cho lành.
> Tks


Đúng vị trí là sao? ông nói luôn đây cho anh em nghe xem lọt lỗ tai ko nào. Chứ nãy giờ ông nói trên zalo tôi hơi nóng máy rồi đấy, chắc là ông cũng ko thích tôi đưa lên đây đâu...

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Tháo cái nắp hộp đấu dây là chụp thử đi a.
> 
> 6 dây thì đấu lại được không cần dùng biến thế.
> 
> PS: mấy ông tính kiểu gì 3 pha điện áp dây 200-220V mà tính ra điện áp pha 100-110V ta, 2 món này khác nhau à. Chuẩn của bọn tư bản điện áp pha nó 115-127V.
> 
> Thanks.


Udây =200v thì U pha là 200/1.732=115 volt

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác divodira cũng nóng lắm , hai bác lóng gặp nhau thì dễ bốc cháy . Thôi mọi người giải tán uống caphê đá thôi

----------


## ktshung

> bác divodira cũng nóng lắm , hai bác lóng gặp nhau thì dễ bốc cháy . Thôi mọi người giải tán uống caphê đá thôi


Em chỉ quan tâm là mình có đúng hay không, người ta có sai hay không. Còn nóng lạnh em chiều tất

----------


## Diyodira

> Đúng vị trí là sao? ông nói luôn đây cho anh em nghe xem lọt lỗ tai ko nào. Chứ nãy giờ ông nói trên zalo tôi hơi nóng máy rồi đấy, chắc là ông cũng ko thích tôi đưa lên đây đâu...


bác mua với biến tần thì sài với biến tần cho nó lành chứ có gì đâu mà nóng với lạnh.
tks

----------

ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

> bác divodira cũng nóng lắm , hai bác lóng gặp nhau thì dễ bốc cháy . Thôi mọi người giải tán uống caphê đá thôi


riêng về thương mại thì mình không nóng, từ những năm 20 tuổi mình thừa hưởng tố chất kinh doanh của gđ rồi mà, đại diện cho các hãng top nhất tg, doanh thu hàng chục triệu usd/năm, nếu nãy gặp ông lơ tơ mơ nào thì cũng nổ bom rồi  :Smile: 

tks

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Thôi dừng đi, câu chuyện này cũng chưa gây thiệt hại gì cho mình. Bác Diyodira tìm cho mình cái biến áp bán đừng kiếm lời quá là được để mình gắn vào cho người ta

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Mua biến áp làm gì ạ, bác chơi luôn con biến tần đi sau còn dùng được nhiều việc, lại nhỏ gọn, đủ các tính năng bảo vệ. Chứ biến áp cồng kềnh, nặng, giá thành cũng không rẻ, mặc khác lại chả có cái tính năng bảo vệ áp, dòng. Lỡ motor nó quá dòng quá áp cái là toạch  :Big Grin:

----------

ktshung

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác muốn thay đổi tốc độ thì dùng thêm biến tần. còn nếu ko thì cắm trực tiếp thì em nó cứ maximum hết ga hết số mà quay thôi

----------

CNC FANUC, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> bác muốn thay đổi tốc độ thì dùng thêm biến tần. còn nếu ko thì cắm trực tiếp thì em nó cứ maximum hết ga hết số mà quay thôi


vấn đề là không cắm trực tiếp được bác, em thích hết ga hết số thôi nhưng ko được

----------


## lekimhung

Mua biến tần tốt hơn, có thể điều chỉnh tần số, biết đâu sau này bác cần nó quay thật chậm để khoan thì sao. Với lại có thể bảo vệ spindle, chế độ khởi động ...

----------

ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

> Mua biến tần tốt hơn, có thể điều chỉnh tần số, biết đâu sau này bác cần nó quay thật chậm để khoan thì sao. Với lại có thể bảo vệ spindle, chế độ khởi động ...


Mình bán cho bác ấy cả bộ mà, setup tận răng luôn, bác ý đưa lên chỉ mỗi cái spin làm ae dễ hiểu nhầm.
Tks

----------

ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

> Chính vì tôi biết nên tôi mới thấy lạ. Nguyên văn khi bán ông ấy bảo tôi là bác chỉ cần nối vào điện ba pha la nó chạy. Chả cần biến tần, ông ấy bán chỉ chụp cái moto có cho tôi xem nhãn đâu, trước đây tôi dùng nó qua biến tần nên chả để ya, giờ có điện ba pha ưa dùng thẳng đọc thông số mới tá hỏa, hóa ra ông này nói dối mình


chiều giờ vừa làm vừa vào diễn đàn nên không đọc kỹ.

sao lại có những cái này nhỉ? bác đính chính lại cho nhé.

mà mình bán nguyên bộ mà bác cứ tự tách ra rồi vào đề topic chỉ mỗi cái spin dễ gây hiểu nhầm.


tks

----------

ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

không biết ae nghĩ sao khi uy tín của mình bị người khác mang ra khuấy nhiễu một cách nhẹ nhàng như vậy?
một mặt thì bác ấy cứ khăng khăng là phải cắm thẳng vào 3 pha 380v mới chịu, và kết hợp là bảo mình bán mà không cho xem nhãn mác, trong khi hình ảnh sờ sờ ra đó, không biết bác ấy có ý gì?

@ktshung: "chắc là ông cũng ko thích tôi đưa lên đây đâu..." chẳng lẽ mình thách bác đưa lên, zalo nó có quái gì trong đó, sao bác cứ có cách nói quy chụp, ép cung người khác là "không thích đưa lên", giống như diyodira lừa gạt, mờ ám gì trong zalo, cái này cũng là một cái gây hiểu lầm, bác cần rút kinh nghiệm.

riêng topic này mình chỉ mong bác đính chính cái đỏ đỏ mình bôi ở trên, vậy là đủ rồi.

tks

----------


## ktshung

Ok, Tôi đã dừng ông thích nói thì tôi sẽ nói cho nó đầy đủ. Ngày trước tôi hỏi ông mua con Spindle ông bảo tôi như sau:
- Tôi có con Spindle, con này không cần dùng biến tần, bác cứ CẮM THẲNG điện ba pha là nó chạy.
Tui nói nhà tui không có điện ba pha, ông bảo:
- Bác mua cục chuyển đổi 1 pha ra 3 pha là được.
Tui mới bảo thôi vậy nhờ ông bán thêm luôn cái biến tần tui dùng đi. Và ông bán luôn cho tui cái biến tần. Tui xác nhận là với cái biến tần này, mô tơ của ông chạy ngon lành. Bây giờ tui muốn dùng điện ba pha cho con Spindle này. Đem ra mới biết nó 3 pha 160v không dùng cắm thẳng như ông nói được. Tui hỏi ông trả lời như thế này đây :

Tui để mọi người tự đọc và tự đánh giá, tui cũng lớn rồi, chuyện cũng bé nên không muốn làm mất thời gian anh em vì cái chuyện bé tý xíu của mình...
Có lẽ như ông nói đúng, máu kinh doanh nó thấm vào máu ông từ nhỏ, tui ko biết, tui tưởng ông dân kỹ thuật, té ra ông là con buôn...

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ha ha , hóa ra anh em chém nhau vì thế này .  đúng là ko biết đâu mà lần . Thôi em ko tham gia

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Hồi nãy có nói chuyện với bác Diyodira. Mình xác thực là bác ấy có gửi cho mình tấm hình nhãn mác khi chào bán, nhưng đúng là mình không đọc được vì chỉ hỏi thông số từ bác ấy

vì vậy cái câu bôi đỏ về việc bác ấy không gửi nhãn mác cho mình là mình sai. Thanh thật xin lổi bác Diyodira

----------


## mylove299

Tiện đây mình cũng kể một câu chuyện hài liên quan bác đi zô đi ra. Hồi đấy có add zalo sdt bác ý hỏi mua ray, lần 1 hỏi có ray ko. Thấy trả lời là "ko" sau đó một thời gian có hỏi mua tiếp thì nhận đc reply" đã bảo ko có hỏi ccmm" sững sờ kể lão gà mờ, lão mới alo bác di zô đi ra thì mới biết sdt trên điễn đàn bỏ rùi, Hic. Hình như bác chủ thớt zalo vs lính của lão thui chứ ko phải lão nói chuyện đâu he he.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hôm trước cũng gọi cho lão Đi Vô Đi Ra kiếm ray, gọi nghe cái giọng lạ hoắc... hỏi kỹ mới té ra lão ấy đang đi du hí ở Macau, để đt cho lính chửi khách hàng  :Wink:  

**đùa thui, anh chàng đệ tử cũng lịch sự lắm**

----------


## Diyodira

> Ok, Tôi đã dừng ông thích nói thì tôi sẽ nói cho nó đầy đủ. Ngày trước tôi hỏi ông mua con Spindle ông bảo tôi như sau:
> - Tôi có con Spindle, con này không cần dùng biến tần, bác cứ CẮM THẲNG điện ba pha là nó chạy.
> Tui nói nhà tui không có điện ba pha, ông bảo:
> - Bác mua cục chuyển đổi 1 pha ra 3 pha là được.
> Tui mới bảo thôi vậy nhờ ông bán thêm luôn cái biến tần tui dùng đi. Và ông bán luôn cho tui cái biến tần. Tui xác nhận là với cái biến tần này, mô tơ của ông chạy ngon lành. Bây giờ tui muốn dùng điện ba pha cho con Spindle này. Đem ra mới biết nó 3 pha 160v không dùng cắm thẳng như ông nói được. Tui hỏi ông trả lời như thế này đây :
> 
> Tui để mọi người tự đọc và tự đánh giá, tui cũng lớn rồi, chuyện cũng bé nên không muốn làm mất thời gian anh em vì cái chuyện bé tý xíu của mình...
> Có lẽ như ông nói đúng, máu kinh doanh nó thấm vào máu ông từ nhỏ, tui ko biết, tui tưởng ông dân kỹ thuật, té ra ông là con buôn...


cục 1 pha ra 3 pha là biến tần chứ gì khác, sao bác cứ tránh né ép lỗi cho người khác, tới giờ mình vẫn chưa hiểu ý bác muốn gì ở cái spin đó.


không biết bác nào đã đụng chạm với bác này chưa, và xin cho biểu quyết có nên hạ bệ luôn không, thì em hạ luôn, thật sự trong đời mình chưa có triệt khách hàng của mình bao giờ, đó là điều cấm kỵ và rất đau đớn cho người làm kinh doanh, mà bác này thì cứ thấy em chiều là nhày lên đè đầu đè cổ, bắt mình xin lỗi cũng xin lỗi luôn.


đè cũng vừa phải, nhớ bữa mớ ray uyên ương, mình thấy rắc rối nên rút lại, sợ khó khăn cho ai mua, vậy mà cũng có bác thanhhai, 1 bác ở miền tây... vào xúc phạm đại khái làm tham lam lật kèo này nọ, mình còn nhịn được mà, chỉ do mấy bác ấy chưa hiểu hoặc cơ hội nhảy vào dìm hàng, nhưng thôi, kinh doanh mà cải cọ này nọ không hay nên mình bỏ qua, sau đó có bác khăng khăng đòi mua nhưng mình cũng không bán nếu mấy bác ấy mà qua xưởng mình sẽ chỉ cho đống ray còn nằm đó, và mời nhậu một chầu.

tks

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe, hôm trước cũng gọi cho lão Đi Vô Đi Ra kiếm ray, gọi nghe cái giọng lạ hoắc... hỏi kỹ mới té ra lão ấy đang đi du hí ở Macau, để đt cho lính chửi khách hàng  
> 
> **đùa thui, anh chàng đệ tử cũng lịch sự lắm**


bữa đó mình đi qua Hass ở Milano ý, định bữa nào chia sẽ cho mấy bác.

tks

----------


## ktshung

Em xin biểu quyết là bác nên hạ bệ em luôn đi, bác xuống tay triệt cái em coi bác ghê gớm cở nào nào..  :Big Grin: . Bác nói với ai cũng cái giọng kẻ cả đó à?

----------


## Diyodira

> Em xin biểu quyết là bác nên hạ bệ em luôn đi.. . Bác nói với ai cũng cái giọng kẻ cả đó à?


Thôi mình bỏ qua vấn đề này, bác rút kinh nghiệm ăn nói phải công tâm, dùng từ ngữ cho lịch sự để ra ngòai còn uốn với nhau ly bia nữa, đó là cái hậu của con người.
Tks

----------


## ktshung

> Thôi mình bỏ qua vấn đề này, bác rút kinh nghiệm ăn nói phải công tâm, dùng từ ngữ cho lịch sự để ra ngòai còn uốn với nhau ly bia nữa, đó là cái hậu của con người.
> Tks


Dạ em chân thành cám ơn, em để mọi người tự nhận xét ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ui, bây giờ 2 cha cho tui xin phát biểu: tui nói chuyện với cả 2 & thấy là cả hai đều giỏi & đều nóng như lửa. Hai ông chắc đều mạng hỏa?

Công tâm mà nói thì nếu người mua là tui thì nói tui con Shinoh này cắm vào điện 3 pha nó chạy là đủ. Tui sẽ chất vấn kỹ vụ áp bao nhiêu & tại sao chạy được 3 pha ko cần biến tần. Ông ktshung chắc cũng ít đụng nên ko chất vấn, giờ đụng vào mới hỏi.

Ở góc độ người bán thì thú thiệt tui mà là người bán chắc khóc quá. Đúng là con này cắm điện 3 pha là chạy, khỏi cần biến tần, nhưng ko phải ai cũng có đủ các loại 3 pha, nhiều khi mình cũng quên ko nói rõ khách hàng như vậy. Hôm trước bán mấy con driver, lôi ra mới té ngửa là 110v, may phước mà người mua, trong xưởng, có đủ các loại điện áp, ko quan tâm 110v hay 220v

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thôi khó quá bỏ qua . đam mê xi en xi thì cùng nâng ly. :Cool:

----------


## cuongmay

thế mà hôm bữa mình mua cái spindle chịna bên bán cứ dặn đi dặn lại con này phải gắn biến tần mới chạy được . tính ra chỉ cần gắn thêm cái cục chuyển là gì cũng chạy được rồi cần gì lằng nhằng nhẩy.

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

Vậy ra lỗi cả 2 à?
- người bán thì qua loa, không khuyến & cáo khách hàng. Cứ nghĩ là khác hàng đã đủ thông cmn minh để nhìn cái nhãn.
- người mua thì chưa phải làm khách hàng thông minh.

Nên giờ tranh luận chỉ vì cái vụ chuyển 1 phase ra 3 phase.

Em xin lỗi vì nói vậy, chứ theo cá nhân em cảm thấy ở đây chả ai lỗi phải gì. Bản thân em mua hàng online tứ xứ, cũng bán hàng cho tè le khách hàng. Em hiểu nổi lòng của cả hai.
Em chỉ mong là cả hai chốt hạ mỗi người 1 câu. Là cả hai bác muốn gì?

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Vậy ra lỗi cả 2 à?
> - người bán thì qua loa, không khuyến & cáo khách hàng. Cứ nghĩ là khác hàng đã đủ thông cmn minh để nhìn cái nhãn.
> - người mua thì chưa phải làm khách hàng thông minh.
> 
> Nên giờ tranh luận chỉ vì cái vụ chuyển 1 phase ra 3 phase.
> 
> Em xin lỗi vì nói vậy, chứ theo cá nhân em cảm thấy ở đây chả ai lỗi phải gì. Bản thân em mua hàng online tứ xứ, cũng bán hàng cho tè le khách hàng. Em hiểu nổi lòng của cả hai.
> Em chỉ mong là cả hai chốt hạ mỗi người 1 câu. Là cả hai bác muốn gì?


Em chả muốn gì cả, chỉ muốn biết con này cắm ba pha 380 có chạy được ko? Vì hôm bữa lão ấy bảo thế nên em không biết lão có đấu dây đấu dợ hay quấn gì lại nó để nó chạy được 380v không? Bây giờ biết không được, với em thế là đủ, dân độ chế mà, ko dùng được việc này ta dùng qua việc khác . Em chỉ bực cái cách ăn nói kẻ cả của lão thôi. Mở miệng là em gia thế này gia thế nọ, mà cái cách giải quyết xanh lè lè ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Em chả muốn gì cả, chỉ muốn biết con này cắm ba pha 380 có chạy được ko? Vì hôm bữa lão ấy bảo thế nên em không biết lão có đấu dây đấu dợ hay quấn gì lại nó để nó chạy được 380v không? Bây giờ biết không được, với em thế là đủ, dân độ chế mà, ko dùng được việc này ta dùng qua việc khác . Em chỉ bực cái cách ăn nói kẻ cả của lão thôi. Mở miệng là em gia thế này gia thế nọ, mà cái cách giải quyết xanh lè lè ...


thằng này là một thằng ngu mà tỏ ra nguy hiểm nè, ăn nói tráo trở, quy chụp, bảo thủ, cù nhây, không còn từ nào trong tự điể vn để diễn tả về nó nữa, nó định ăn bớt cái biến tần của khách hay sao ấy mà lòng vòng, cố ép mình phải nhận lỗi để nó bắt đền cái vụ điện 3pha 380, mà nó đâu có phải mua mỗi cái spin, tự dưng nó muốn dùng không spin thì nó moi đâu ra là bảo cắm trực tiếp 3 pha điện lưới gì gì mà chẳng có bằng chứng, toàn là nó tự nói rồi cứ ép mình nhận lỗi, cả zalo thì nó hầu như là độc thoại, rồi tự nó hỏi, tự nó nói thay mình luôn giống như là bức cung vậy, cũng có thể nó ngu cắm thẳng vào điện lưới cũng có và nó bốc khói mà chưa cháy nên rối lên đây cài bẫy (và cả zalo) nữa, đễ định bắt đền hay đổ lỗi thay để khách hàng khỏi biết nó là thằng ngu.

loại người này mình nghĩ ae nên tránh xa và cẩn thận, không biết nó ở vùng nào mà có loại người như thế, dưng mà người vn và đặc biệt dân kỹ thuật thì chẳng ai như vậy.

mình sẽ lập một một topic khác để bê nguyên zalo lên và mời ae qua đó đọc để thấy được bản chất giữa thiện và ác, và cái thiện luôn luôn thắng cái ác, để những con người như nó sẽ không còn nhỡn nhơ, ăn hiếp người khác một cách ngỗ ngáo như thế, nó tưởng ăn hiếp hồ đồ với người khác dễ nên nó lầm, gặp trúng diyodira thì nó chọc trúng ổ kiến lửa rồi, rất tha thiết mong ae qua đọc topic mới, sẽ không hổ danh diyodira.

riêng topic này mình dừng ở đây không nói gì thêm nữa, tối rỗi sẽ lấy hình ảnh zalo và xuất bản album.

tks

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Theo em thì dĩ hòa vi quý đi ạ. Kể ra bác di vô đi ra nói triệt hạ khách hàng j đó e thấy cũng hơi nặng lời, còn bác ktshung vì cái vụ 1 phase ra 3phase này mà nói bác đi ra đi vô nói dối này dối nọ thì cũng hơi quá. Thật ra đã là dân chế cháo thì phải tìm hiểu thật kỹ, đôi lúc người bán không thể trả lời hết thông số hoặc chính người bán cũng không biết hết được thông số của sản phẩm. Do đó mình phải tự tìm hiểu lấy. Có thể google hoặc hỏi anh em diễn đàn. Cái này phải thông cảm cho người bán. Cái quan trọng nhất của người bán là bán đúng hàng, hình thức và chất lượng đúng mô tả, gói hàng cẩn thận và giao hàng đúng hẹn là được rồi. Còn về phần bác di vo đi ra nói vậy e thấy hơi nặng lời, theo e kinh doanh là phải nhẹ nhàng với khách cái đã, chứ triệt hạ này triệt hạ kia e nghe cũng không được lọt tai lắm. Hehe. Thôi thì mỗi người nhịn một tý. Cảm nhận của e là như vậy, nếu có j không phải mong các bác bỏ qua cho ạ. Em cảm ơn. ^^

----------

ktshung

----------


## Tuấn

Ác min đại nhân mà cho em cái nick mod là em bem cả đôi rồi, chả hiểu cãi nhau cái gì nữa.

Một cụ thì cũng quá thể, chấp nhặt câu chữ quá mức, có con sờ pín nào mà không chạy qua biến tần chứ ? Có gì mà phải bực mình cái chuyện này nhỉ ? Ngu như em cũng còn biết sờ pín nó phải chạy qua biến tần chứ chả nói đến lão chủ thớt.

Một cụ thì bực lên là nói người ta cũng quá thể, nào là gì gì với lại gì gì ....

Em mà là mod á, em treo cả 2 lão 1 tuần cho chừa, toàn lão già mà cãi nhau vớ vỉn, phải để bọn trẻ như em học tập chứ lị hì hì  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, haignition, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Ác min đại nhân mà cho em cái nick mod là em bem cả đôi rồi, chả hiểu cãi nhau cái gì nữa.
> 
> Một cụ thì cũng quá thể, chấp nhặt câu chữ quá mức, có con sờ pín nào mà không chạy qua biến tần chứ ? Có gì mà phải bực mình cái chuyện này nhỉ ? Ngu như em cũng còn biết sờ pín nó phải chạy qua biến tần chứ chả nói đến lão chủ thớt.
> 
> Một cụ thì bực lên là nói người ta cũng quá thể, nào là gì gì với lại gì gì ....
> 
> Em mà là mod á, em treo cả 2 lão 1 tuần cho chừa, toàn lão già mà cãi nhau vớ vỉn, phải để bọn trẻ như em học tập chứ lị hì hì


Thôi bỏ đi bác, chờ album của Diyodira.... Còn ăn nói như thế mà kêu mình là kinh doanh từ trong máu em thấy cũng hơi kỳ
Con spin 40HZ là cái mo tơ ba pha chạy gổ, qua biến tần làm gì bác?

----------


## ktshung

> thằng này là một thằng ngu mà tỏ ra nguy hiểm nè, ăn nói tráo trở, quy chụp, bảo thủ, cù nhây, không còn từ nào trong tự điể vn để diễn tả về nó nữa, nó định ăn bớt cái biến tần của khách hay sao ấy mà lòng vòng, cố ép mình phải nhận lỗi để nó bắt đền cái vụ điện 3pha 380, mà nó đâu có phải mua mỗi cái spin, tự dưng nó muốn dùng không spin thì nó moi đâu ra là bảo cắm trực tiếp 3 pha điện lưới gì gì mà chẳng có bằng chứng, toàn là nó tự nói rồi cứ ép mình nhận lỗi, cả zalo thì nó hầu như là độc thoại, rồi tự nó hỏi, tự nó nói thay mình luôn giống như là bức cung vậy, cũng có thể nó ngu cắm thẳng vào điện lưới cũng có và nó bốc khói mà chưa cháy nên rối lên đây cài bẫy (và cả zalo) nữa, đễ định bắt đền hay đổ lỗi thay để khách hàng khỏi biết nó là thằng ngu.
> 
> loại người này mình nghĩ ae nên tránh xa và cẩn thận, không biết nó ở vùng nào mà có loại người như thế, dưng mà người vn và đặc biệt dân kỹ thuật thì chẳng ai như vậy.
> 
> mình sẽ lập một một topic khác để bê nguyên zalo lên và mời ae qua đó đọc để thấy được bản chất giữa thiện và ác, và cái ác luôn luôn thắng cái thiện, để những con người như nó sẽ không còn nhỡn nhơ, ăn hiếp người khác một cách ngỗ ngáo như thế, nó tưởng ăn hiếp hồ đồ với người khác dễ nên nó lầm, gặp trúng diyodira thì nó chọc trúng ổ kiến lửa rồi, rất tha thiết mong ae qua đọc topic mới, sẽ không hổ danh diyodira.
> 
> riêng topic này mình dừng ở đây không nói gì thêm nữa, tối rỗi sẽ lấy hình ảnh zalo và xuất bản album.
> 
> tks


Ngang đây xin dừng, nhờ Admin xóa bài dùm....  Đúng Đi zô đi ra rồi, không lẫn đâu được, gia đình dòng dõi kinh doanh mà lại ... Xuất bản album nhớ đừng thêm bớt gì nha

----------


## CKD

Trừ cái trục chính máy tiện ra, motor chạy dao kiểu lòng sóc, con nào chạy được 40-50Hz vậy bác. Với f thế, nó chạy được hết cút có 3Krpm thì ăn dao thế nào?
Mấy con máy soi gỗ, chạy cổ góp nó tầm >30K rpm. 24K thì ăn thua gì?.

Mấy con phay cơ thì để đơn giản nó phải chạy motor trơn.. nhưng để chạy nó cũng phải truyền đay gấp đôi, bèo bèo là 6K rpm.

Mà thật tình mà nói, 2 bác nóng giận lên dùng từ khoa nghe thật. Gì gì, ngôn từ là do mình nói ra, nó thể hiện một phần con người mình.

Các bác nên xem lại mình, là người nhớn thì nên chính chắn xíu.. đừng để trẩu tre như bác Tuấn phải lên tiếng. Ngại lắm á.
Phải không cụ Tuấn buôn lượt?  :Big Grin:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Để em nói mấy câu thế này thôi bác:
1. Kinh doanh thì bán cho khách phải cho số điện thoại liên lạc, như em với bác, số nằm chình ình ngay dưới, 16 năm qua em dùng đúng mỗi một số. Đằng này cho em 2 số 01227753221, 01258808812 số nào cũng là sim rác, gọi ò í e. Số chính dấu như mèo dấu ... Em liên lạc ko được, nhắn Zalo thấy đã xem nhưng ko thèm trả lời, nếu ở vị trí của bác bác có bực mình không. Đến khi em post lên đây mới lao vào mồm năm miệng mười. Thể loại kinh doanh đó ntn? bác tự hiểu.
2. Em chỉ cần một thông tin duy nhất, con này cắm được 3 phase 380 không, được thì nói được, không thì nói ko. Có chừng đó thôi cũng ko trả lời, vì sao không trả lời , chắc là có khúc mắc, bác tự hiểu
3. Trả lời thì toàn dạy đời, làm như mình khôn lắm, bác đợi bác ý post lên cái album bác ấy hứa đi, đọc xem bác có sôi máu ko? Sau dạy đời là màn chợ búa chửi bới ...
Ngang đây em dừng, dù ai nói gì em cũng ko trả lời nữa, với em thế là quá đủ.... Em thành thật xin lỗi mọi người vì đã làm mất thời gian của cộng đồng và tài nguyên của diễn đàn cho những thứ không đáng.

----------

CKD

----------


## Luyến

Em vừa đọc hết hiệp 1. Hehe vấn đề là bác Hưng muốn con spindle đó chạy mà ko cần Sài biến tần ah? Đấu cho nó 1 con tụ là nó chạy phà phà ngay mà.

----------

CKD, ktshung

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chạy tụ ngậm thế này về lâu dài e nghĩ ko ổn đâu cụ luyến. Hehehe

----------


## Ryan

Cụ Luyến tính đốt pháo bông cổ vủ đây mà.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## ktshung

> Em vừa đọc hết hiệp 1. Hehe vấn đề là bác Hưng muốn con spindle đó chạy mà ko cần Sài biến tần ah? Đấu cho nó 1 con tụ là nó chạy phà phà ngay mà.


Tụ này trị số tầm bao nhiêu vậy Luyến ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

Khuyến cáo cách bác Luyến là chạy được nhưng dành cho dân lụi hay chữa cháy thôi , cách này hãng nó khuyên không nên dùng .


Mà hỏi riêng bác luyến chơi tụ bao nhiêu UF ??? mấy con công suất lớn , tải thay đổi liên tục thì căng lắm à.... nhà em hồi trước chơi con 3 pha tụ ngậm , trục trặc xíu mất 1 pha hay tụ yếu thế là đã quấn 2 lần.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

> Tụ này trị số tầm bao nhiêu vậy Luyến ơi


E cũng ko rõ về cách tính toán này. Trước giờ em đấu cho nhiều loại động cơ và đã đang sử dụng trong xưởng ( động cơ chân rùa của dàn cẩu, động cơ bơm tưới nguội của máy cnc, động cơ bơm dầu máy cnc, chế động cơ máy giặt thành quạt Thông gió trong xưởng ...) e Sài tụ ngậm 5-10uf. Động cơ của anh anh bắt đầu Thử với con tụ xoay chiều 30uf đi lắp cho chạy xong dùng đồng hồ do dòng đo lại nếu dòng ăn tương đương với dòng ghi trên động cơ là dc. Còn nếu dòng quá thấp thì anh lắp con tụ ít uf hơn vào. Đấy là kinh nghiệm thoii đừng ném đá em tội nghiệp

----------

Gamo

----------


## ktshung

> E cũng ko rõ về cách tính toán này. Trước giờ em đấu cho nhiều loại động cơ và đã đang sử dụng trong xưởng ( động cơ chân rùa của dàn cẩu, động cơ bơm tưới nguội của máy cnc, động cơ bơm dầu máy cnc, chế động cơ máy giặt thành quạt Thông gió trong xưởng ...) e Sài tụ ngậm 5-10uf. Động cơ của anh anh bắt đầu Thử với con tụ xoay chiều 30uf đi lắp cho chạy xong dùng đồng hồ do dòng đo lại nếu dòng ăn tương đương với dòng ghi trên động cơ là dc. Còn nếu dòng quá thấp thì anh lắp con tụ ít uf hơn vào. Đấy là kinh nghiệm thoii đừng ném đá em tội nghiệp


 Thanks Luyến, để anh thử

----------


## CNC FANUC

con này 1,1kw thì dùng tụ 40-50 mf 250v, nếu 1,7kw thì dùng con 60 mf (mờ nhìn ko rõ)( kinh nghiệm người ta chỉ em chạy được hay ko thì chưa biết) nhưng công suất sẽ giảm đi 1/3, bác để dùng thì được chứ bán cho người khác thì không nên, giờ bác biết là không đúng mà vẫn cố tình  bán cho người ta thì là lừa đảo đấy ah, rồi mai mốt lại có người lên đây làm cái topic " xin hoi  về spindle shino" 2 nữa thì lại mất thời gian cuỉa anh em, rồi bác lại làm cái almbun bán gà ra vit 2, rồi cái người mua kia không dùng mà để bán thì lại có " xin hỏi về  spindle  shino" 3 lại có thêm almbun bán gà ra vịt 3....ôi thôi luôn

----------


## Gamo

Cách của bác Luyến dùng ok á. Gắn vào rồi đo dòng & hiệu chỉnh cho phù hợp. Nếu chỉ thuần túy làm mộng gỗ, ko có biến thiên tốc độ thì tụ là ổn rồi, con motor đó cũng quá khủng so với nhu cầu công việc thì em cũng nghĩ là ko cần biến tần

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình cũng vừa đọc top này và bên kia, đến đây thì nhảy vào can, can (dựa theo góc nhìn của bác ktshung) vì theo cái tâm của người bán là phải tư vấn ngọn ngành cho người mua, nếu dùng tụ đối với động cơ này nó sẽ chạy yếu (có thể mất gần nửa công suất) và tốn điện lắm lắm. Mà điện thì đắt, chạy thời gian vài tháng hơn tiền mua biến tần.

----------


## ktshung

> Mình cũng vừa đọc top này và bên kia, đến đây thì nhảy vào can, can (dựa theo góc nhìn của bác ktshung) vì theo cái tâm của người bán là phải tư vấn ngọn ngành cho người mua, nếu dùng tụ đối với động cơ này nó sẽ chạy yếu (có thể mất gần nửa công suất) và tốn điện lắm lắm. Mà điện thì đắt, chạy thời gian vài tháng hơn tiền mua biến tần.


Cám ơn các bác, nếu đã có sự nghi ngại thì chắc chắn em ko dùng cho khách. Em sẽ theo hướng mua cái biến áp, ko biết có cụ nào biết có con biến áp cũ nào mà rẻ ko ạ? Cụ Diyodira kêu nó chỉ tầm 6-700k. Thanks bác

----------


## lekimhung

Mua biến áp xong bác có tính tới vụ đóng ngắt con spin này như thế nào chưa? Trong khi với biến tần có sẵn chân kích nối vào bob máy tính nó tự làm cho mình , còn qua biến áp bác mở bằng tay qua CP hay relay? Sau khi chạy 1 thời gian thấy phiền quá lại đòi mua biến tần thì cái biến áp bán lại cho ai? Ai bị lỗ? Nếu làm cho khách thì nói thẳng với họ, chứ kiểu như mua biến áp cho ít tiền cho khách đồng ý rồi thời gian sau phát sinh này nọ bảo họ mua biến tần như chuyện đã rồi thì coi như bác cũng biết được nghệ thuật bán hàng rồi còn gì.

----------


## Ga con

E thấy biến áp là ổn, rẻ, chạy bền bỉ, hư ai sửa cũng được.

Mấy cụ ngoài đó không biết sao chứ ở sg 10 xưởng thì hết ít nhất 7-8 xưởng có điện 200-220v 3 pha, cứ cắm vào là xong. Kết nối hay điều khiển còn đơn giản hơn nữa.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## ktshung

> Mua biến áp xong bác có tính tới vụ đóng ngắt con spin này như thế nào chưa? Trong khi với biến tần có sẵn chân kích nối vào bob máy tính nó tự làm cho mình , còn qua biến áp bác mở bằng tay qua CP hay relay? Sau khi chạy 1 thời gian thấy phiền quá lại đòi mua biến tần thì cái biến áp bán lại cho ai? Ai bị lỗ? Nếu làm cho khách thì nói thẳng với họ, chứ kiểu như mua biến áp cho ít tiền cho khách đồng ý rồi thời gian sau phát sinh này nọ bảo họ mua biến tần như chuyện đã rồi thì coi như bác cũng biết được nghệ thuật bán hàng rồi còn gì.


chuyện đó chuyện nhỏ mà bác, em cho 1 chân rơ le trong Mach3 nối dòng 24V đóng mở cái rơ le khác 220v đóng mở tiếp cái khời động từ 3 phase là an toàn tuyệt đối. Còn khi tư vấn với khách em đã nói rõ không có biến tần, giờ biến áp này em cũng tự mua, mà nhu cầu của khách chỉ có mỗi đóng mở 1 tốc độ nên tư vấn vậy hợp lý và hợp lương tâm bác ạ. Kể cả bây giờ em nói mua biến tần họ cũng trả tiền cái rẹt, nhưng có nó phức tạp thêm mà hư hỏng mệt mình thôi.

----------


## Luyến

700k cho cục biến áp Hạ thế 1,5kva thì chỉ mua dc cục biến áp tự ngẫu quấn bằng dây nhôm thôi.

----------


## ktshung

> 700k cho cục biến áp Hạ thế 1,5kva thì chỉ mua dc cục biến áp tự ngẫu quấn bằng dây nhôm thôi.


Theo ý bác Luyến thì phải nên làm ntn thì hợp lý  mà hợp tình, vì vụ này em cũng bị lỡ cỡ nên thôi mình tự mua. Nói cho khách thì đúng như bác Diyodira nói là tự thú nhận mình ngu, hehehe. Mà vụ điện đóm ni em ngu thiệt

----------


## Luyến

mục đích chỉ để lắp cho cái máy phay mộng gỗ thì bác cứ chơi 1 con biến áp tự ngẫu là dc ah. Thoii chấp nhận anh ah bỏ ra chút chi nữa lắp vào cho vừa lòng khách hàng ( khách hàng thượng đế bác ah ) con vụ biến áp dây đồng hay dây nhôm trong trường hợp này em thấy nó cũng ko quan trọng lắm đâu.

----------


## Gamo

Biến tần cùi mía, 120Hz giá cũng đâu đắt nhỉ?

----------


## ktshung

> Biến tần cùi mía, 120Hz giá cũng đâu đắt nhỉ?


Kiếm tui cái đi lão gà mỡ

----------


## ktshung

Luyến có ai quen ko nhờ quấn cho a một cái với, đắt hơn cũng được, yêu cầu bền nhé

----------


## Luyến

Không khéo bác lại trở thành người đẽo cầy giữa đường á.

----------


## ktshung

đâu có, mình thấy phương án biến áp của Luyến ok nhất, giúp rồi giúp anh cho trót đi mà, hehehe

----------

